# miniDsp C-dsp 6x8 repair



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

I bought a broken (as is) mini-dsp 6x8.

The large torroid coil was shorting to a ground via and blew the ground trace open. I have that patched up, but am having trouble getting the unit to connect to the computer/boot up etc.

I've spent a ton of time looking up each part/supply etc, and all supplies are ok. Crystals are oscillating, but I don't see much activity on the unit.. I2c lines are totally dead (not that they're shorted to ground).

I've tried re-loading it with a mini-sd card which appears to take, although it is done in a few seconds (probing data lines with O-scope). At any rate, the file is erased off the sd card after. 

Honestly seems like a corrupted micro/firmware issue at this point. Does anyone have an pointers on recovery/reset/etc?

Thanks


----------



## jb4674 (Jan 29, 2015)

Why don't you call the company and ask how much they charge to fix it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm in contact with them. They are less than pleased since the unit was supposed to be returned after a replacement was sent to the original owner...

I'd rather not pay to ship it overseas too.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

So I tried multiple times to load/recover firmware. Used special "no boot" code as well. I was going to change the micro since it made sense if it was a hardware problem (no i2c activity/reset low going to the audio micro..), but MiniDsp said the unit had base code on it and it would be bricked if I did that..

I inquired about a boot loader and lower level code, no dice lol. They offered to look at it free of charge, but I paid shipping both ways. 

Heard back today, it was indeed just corrupted. Fully functional after they reloaded it from scratch. 

Rawr..


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Good they took care of you like that. Been thinking about getting one to eventually go behind an apl1.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah that makes Minidsp a more wonderful company. Even as they knew the history on that unit, basically being, uh we'll say unauthorized they still didn't take what the previous owner did out on you. They even looked at it free of charge.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Yeah, very nice of them to do it for free.

Part of me wishes I could have re-loaded it myself, but no question I lucked out..


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Shipping expensive?

Deciding to get one from Solen or Madisound vs factory direct just in case I need warranty support.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

I took the pcbs out and just sent them, $25-30 each way.

I don't think you'll have any issues, just check the coil and add tape under it (see the main cdsp thread).


----------

